# My paintings and drawings. Started a month ago



## Saloooh91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey everyone. This is my second post here. I started drawing about a month ago at 24 years old ( late bloomer ) 

I'd like to share my watercolor paintings, pencil and crayon drawings and would like to hear your opinions and tips. Again I started about a month ago to draw and paint yesterday. Give me tips on how to improve.

























A couple of Mario characters like the mushroom and Bo








The Riddler from Batman








Most paintings and drawings are from Google pictures. I Google to search for an easy pictures and try to paint/draw it.

I'm into watercolor painting, pencil and crayon drawing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Really nice pictures Salooh especially for a beginner. I think they are all good but I especially like the one of the bird and also the Joker. They are very good. 

A tip I would give you is that the background of the parrot picture detracts from the parrot itself. The bright red is eye catching and you want the parrot to be the focal point of the picture not the background. I would use a different color like maybe a light pastel purple. The parrot is good.

The Sunflower on the other hand has the problem that the white background makes the sunflower peddles hard to see. I think it would be a better picture over all if you darkened the background which would make the sunflower stand out.

I too use Google all the time to get models for my paintings.


----------



## Saloooh91 (Jun 22, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Really nice pictures Salooh especially for a beginner. I think they are all good but I especially like the one of the bird and also the Joker. They are very good.
> 
> A tip I would give you is that the background of the parrot picture detracts from the parrot itself. The bright red is eye catching and you want the parrot to be the focal point of the picture not the background. I would use a different color like maybe a light pastel purple. The parrot is good.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Yeah the parrot background needs another color. I used red because I don't have many colors. I bought cheap watercolors which comes with only 10 colors and I decided to use red because I had a lot of it.

What kind of paintings do you paint ? Watercolor ? Oil ?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Saloooh, I am unsure what your internet choices are in Kuwait, but a couple of great art supply sites, with TONS of stuff to pick from are:
http:/www.dickblick.com
Http:/www.jerrysartarama.com

Not sure if your basic watercolors included white or black, but u can lighten or darken other colors with those, plus the old standby of mixing to create new colors. ^-^


----------



## Saloooh91 (Jun 22, 2015)

leighann said:


> Saloooh, I am unsure what your internet choices are in Kuwait, but a couple of great art supply sites, with TONS of stuff to pick from are:
> http:/www.dickblick.com
> Http:/www.jerrysartarama.com
> 
> Not sure if your basic watercolors included white or black, but u can lighten or darken other colors with those, plus the old standby of mixing to create new colors. ^-^


Ordering online will take weeks for shipping and will cost a lot for delivery unfortunately.

http://www.reeves-art.com/products/water_colour/water_colour_tube_set/
This is what I'm using for watercolor.

And this for pencil drawings
http://www.staedtler.com/en/product...oured-pencils/noris-club-144-coloured-pencil/

http://a.staedtlercdn.com/typo3temp/pics/c20d648e5e.jpg?1393004643

Are they good brands ? Not expensive that's why i bought them.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Staedtler is a good brand. For colored pencils, I really like Faber Castell Polychromos pencils, or Prismacolor Premier. Both are very smooth, sharpen well, and have very little breakage. 

As for the watercolors.....I'm new to that also, so I would not be the person to give advice on brands. The ones I have are Soho and Winsor & Newton. 
I also use watercolor pencils, which are fun.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Saloooh91 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yeah the parrot background needs another color. I used red because I don't have many colors. I bought cheap watercolors which comes with only 10 colors and I decided to use red because I had a lot of it.
> 
> What kind of paintings do you paint ? Watercolor ? Oil ?


Well if you become proficient at mixing colors you can make any colors as long as you have red, blue, yellow and white. 

I paint with oil or acrylics, I have never tried water colors, but just might one of these days.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You are off to a great start Saloooh, keep practicing and experimenting, that is how we all learn.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great work for only a few weeks at it! I agree with Terry.. you only need 3 colors (forget white and black - The paper is whit and black is easy to make) : Red (Magenta), Blue (Prussian), and Yellow (Lemon Yellow) With these 3 you can make the rainbow! TO make watercolors lighter just add water.. 

Don't worry about great equipment right now.. get what you can and learn techniques.. as you can afford to.. get better stuff! 

D


----------



## Saloooh91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Great work for only a few weeks at it! I agree with Terry.. you only need 3 colors (forget white and black - The paper is whit and black is easy to make) : Red (Magenta), Blue (Prussian), and Yellow (Lemon Yellow) With these 3 you can make the rainbow! TO make watercolors lighter just add water..
> 
> Don't worry about great equipment right now.. get what you can and learn techniques.. as you can afford to.. get better stuff!
> 
> D


Thank you. Today I learned a new technique which is sketching lightly using pencil and then painting. So basically I combined sketching and painting together


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh Yeah...that's the way to do it! I always draw the subject before painting it, except for things like clouds and mountains and water. I believe what ever works best for you is the way to go. Of course with oil and acrylic it is easy to cover up the drawing lines, I don't know how easy that is with water paints. 

Hey David (that's Bushcraftonfire Sloolh) I forgot that water paint would not need white for mixing shades. It really is necessary for mixing in oils and acrylic to lighten the color if you don't want to change the consistency of the paint. I agree that black is not necessary, the complimentary color can be used to gray it out.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

See....told you there are people on here that know more about watercolors than me. I am an extreme novice. Still learning myself. ^-^


----------

